# New Gesshin Coarse Stone



## JBroida (Jun 1, 2014)

Are you ready for #japaneseknifeimports newest stone? It fits between our Gesshin 220 and 400 speed-wise, but dishes less quickly than either... Gonna retail for $75 starting this coming week #gesshin #gesshinstones #toishi #arato #knifesharpening


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 1, 2014)

Details. My Gesshin 400 is only like 5mm thick.


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## ramenlegend (Jun 1, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Details. My Gesshin 400 is only like 5mm thick.



haha my gesshin 400 is about 10mm and I need to thin out a new forgie project... I'm very interested


----------



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll try to make a video on this stone soon... they should be up on the website tomorrow to tuesday depending on how busy i am at work


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 2, 2014)

This stone piques my interest. What do the Japanese words on the stone and box say? I'm assuming this is a 400 grit stone? I'm surprised people use and wear out their Gesshin 400 stone thinning out knives. Personally, I'd just start with my Gesshin 220 or it would just take too long.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2014)

the stone just says to soak the stone before use 

The box describes the type of stone its a medium-coarse stone (often times, coarse stones are below 220 girt). This stone is actually not exactly a 400 grit stone, but thats what it acts like, so thats what we call it. You can use it like a 400 grit stone.

And on the thinning, i'm with you... start as coarse as you can for the sake of speed (if you have the necessary experience).


----------



## JBroida (Jun 2, 2014)

made the product page earlier today... will upload pictures this evening

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/ara-toishi/gesshin-400s-stone.html

Anyways, they are up for sale now


----------

